# ran some heat through her today!!



## ukcommando (Dec 4, 2016)

I was cleaning the kitchen up and saw the UDS sitting outside looking sad, so i thought just fire her up and put some heat through her, so i did, any one else get this urge? lol

anyway i then realized i was making gammon steaks for tea, as i had more than the family needed i threw one on just too see what it turns out like, no wood just coals,

good old slow boring Sundays at home don't you just love em...?













IMG_1536.jpg



__ ukcommando
__ Dec 4, 2016


----------



## wade (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't stop there just as we were all starting to drool... How did it turn out


----------



## ukcommando (Dec 4, 2016)

It was really really nice, i cut it up for my very picky two boys to try and it disappeared !!!













gammon.jpg



__ ukcommando
__ Dec 4, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks Great!!!


----------

